
When Google Runs Your Life - Slashed
http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2009/1228/technology-google-apps-gmail-bing.html
======
recurser
"All of Apps probably takes up less than 1% of Google's data centers, which
have a million-plus servers."

a million servers - anyone know if this is accurate or hype/guesswork? I've
heard from a couple of facebook guys that they have 50k+ servers, so 20 times
that for google is conceivable I guess, but it seems like an awfully large
number.

